# Reptile bite/scratch and scars



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Now since we all cant get together and sit around having a beer or whatever and tell "war" stories, this thread is in lieu of it. As most of us know ,if you work/play with herps long enough, you will get tagged by bite or scratch. So lets view the best stories cause I know there is some good ones , including from me. I dont care if its bragging or informing with intent to educate, let it out. 

Also remember you/me may look stupid but most of us love you/me in-spite of it, 

Oh, tell us about the scars as well.

My best was from an 9 foot crocodile monitor (V. salvadori). Vs are mostly arboreal and have a very long tail that is used for balance and a effective weapon. They have a huge mouth full of razor sharp teeth, the bite can leave gaping wounds that are so susceptible to infection. Vs are not night club comics, they do not like to be messed with and the females, though smaller have an extremely bad attitude ime. 

 We had to draw blood once a month on 6 Vs for a bacteria test. On this day a veterinarian from UF and 5-6 vet students were standing out side of the Vs enclosure. As my partner and I were attempting to capture a big male for the blood draw. The Vs was racing around up about 8 feet off the ground and we were attempting to corner him. We had "kevlar" raptor gloves on but that was just to keep our fingers and hands from getting removed. Vs can bite right through them, another keeper found this out.
  The Vs was hissing loudly and would intermittently snap at us in our pursuit of him. As we approached a corner the Vs turned and looked at us, this the moment I remember in the movie Jurassic Park. The time the guy with the shot gun said, "she knows we are here, clever girl", talking of course about the raptors. I happened to look over to my partner and noticed she had placed herself directly infront of some rocks. If she had to move back , she would trip. At that exact moment the Vs lounged from 8 foot up, mouth as wide as a garage door, directly at my partner. 
                Just as I thought, she moved back and started to fall. Being off balance her hands went up in the air, making her face and neck vulnerable.
There was no time for me to get a good grasp of the Vs so I just grab him in mid air thinking oh crap (I was actually thinking of another word )this is gonna hurt. I caught the Vs by the neck but he absolutely shredded me with his large "raptor like" claws. He had wrapped around me like a tree trunk and his claws were ripping into me. My partner had gotten up and was helping me unwrap the Vs and I was bleeding profusely. The cool thing was the vet got this all on film, she was clicking away and got some good shots of the blood dripping off my arm. Also, I have some nice scars from him 
        The keeper with me that day received a horrible bite that nearly severed he arm, from this same monitor one year later. 

So thats my worst I think  Plenty of snake bites though from colubrids.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 28, 2008)

my worst was not too bad. I caught a relatively large king/rat snake about 3 feet long and decided to put it around my neck. I got bit on the neck and she kept chewing for about 5 seconds. the puncture wounds became a bit swollen, but nothing bad. also got bitten by my lizards a few times.


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

aahhh, a neck bite, yowy that sucks, lol


----------



## K-TRAIN (Aug 28, 2008)

ive had some "battle scars" from herps. 

been bitten three times by two turtles, once on my left hand twice on my right.

bit in the face by my bp emily. it was my stupid mistake though. 

been bit by golden and leopard geckos for various reasons. (my leos would occasionally mistake my hand for the mealworms i hand fed them.)

and ive been bitten by anoles.

the only animal that hasnt bit me is my uromastyx, and hes gonna get me eventually. ive come close to getting bit several times while cleaning the cage out.


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Starting to spark my memory lol. 

Turtle bite yeah. Platysternon=OUCH!

I was working with another keeper, my SENIOR keeper at the time. I was cleaning exhibits thank god it was just a pissy pine snake. I had the exhibit door open, guests looking in and trying to remove a large angry Pituophis. All of a sudden my back is on fire, bad pain bad pain. My SENIOR keeper took a Asian big head turtle (Platysternon megacephalum ) and bit me straight in the middle of the back with it. I literally had a piercing in my back you could put a ring through. He said he was trying to let the turtle bite my shirt. His funeral was the following friday.


----------



## Gsc (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm missing a chunck of a tattoo on my right forearm from a 6 1/2' alligator-long story... but trying to jump onto a mid sized gators back in knee deep mud after trying to drag him out the ditch by his tail... isn't that good of an idea (no matter how good is sounds at the time)-lol...  luckly none of the venomous bite have left any scars/missing apendages...

Be safe everyone...

Graham


----------



## JColt (Aug 28, 2008)

Back in 1993 I had a Red Tegu grab my hand. Don't let that happen. He broke 2 bones in my hand and he shook like a pit bull and got very nasty infection and nasty scars and lots of tiny sharp teeth that had to be dug out. In 1974 in Orlando Florida (which was still a hick town) I got bit by a 5 1/2 foot eastern diamond back Rattlesnake in my calf. I was only 14 yrs old and thought for sure I was a goner. Rushed to hospital in a troopers car. Dry bite!  Scared bejesus outta me though!


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 28, 2008)

i have a red tegu just about 3 feet he mostly just scratches me everytime i hold him
but i know one day im gunna let my guard down
and hes gunna tag me
but he is a nice lil guy so idk my worst is the scratching
unless my recent encounter with the macaw counts


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 28, 2008)

_Points at chest_

Mary Ellen Moffat. She broke my heart.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> i have a red tegu just about 3 feet he mostly just scratches me everytime i hold him
> but i know one day im gunna let my guard down
> and hes gunna tag me
> but he is a nice lil guy so idk my worst is the scratching
> *unless my recent encounter with the macaw counts*


*

* Thats one of the scariest times in my life=Macaw bite


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 28, 2008)

haha it wasnt scary i just didnt want him to take a part of my temple with him when he let go
i think hes more traumatized but yeah its not any fun i can tell you 
but for some reason you just have to smile about it


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> haha it wasnt scary i just didnt want him to take a part of my temple with him when he let go
> i think hes more traumatized but yeah its not any fun i can tell you
> but for some reason you just have to smile about it


Yeah I smiled, as a quart of blood gushed on the floor lol


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> _Points at chest_
> 
> Mary Ellen Moffat. She broke my heart.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


She was a reptile, or she could crawl on her belly like one:?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 28, 2008)

Neither. It was a memorable line from the movie "Jaws". Remember when sheriff Brody. Quint, and Hooper were below deck comparing scars? Hooper broke them up when he used that line. Then Quint launched into his chilling monologue about being on the USS Indianapolis when it was torpedoed.

This thread brought that to mind. But I guess the reference was a tad too obscure.


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Neither. It was a memorable line from the movie "Jaws". Remember when sheriff Brody. Quint, and Hooper were below deck comparing scars? Hooper broke them up when he used that line. Then Quint launched into his chilling monologue about being on the USS Indianapolis when it was torpedoed.
> 
> This thread brought that to mind. But I guess the reference was a tad too obscure.


ohh yeah I remember that, heh heh, that was probably the best scene in the whole movie, well...that and sheriff Brody's wife in a one piece.....lol jk


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, one morning hell broke out under my window, the landlord's chicken was after the landlord's dog due to hatching a clutch of chicks by my shed and the dog coming up. Needless to say me and my LL rounded up chicks and tossed them into a cage. I took off to school, did my 2 classes and went home. My argentine boa male had shed and left a patch on top of his head so I reached in to pull it off. Well figures I had never washed my hands that morning, so I had boa teeth in hand and wrist and wrapped boa on bent arm. A little surgery put tiny wrist bones back in place, removed 6 teeth from the wrist, and tied 2 split tendons back together, lesson learned and very glad it wasn't my 45 lb red-tail involved in that bit of stupidity. *Sigh* at the time it wasn't funny.
Rev


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry to keep popin up but these are sparking memories so there will be more.


reverendsterlin:

I did the exact same thing with big burm but it was rabbits I had been handling. I looked like an Easter egg half purple, half white. lol, I went outside and layed down on the grass and she let go.


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 28, 2008)

I got nailed by about a six foot albino burmese once..  He was a mean, fiesty one.  He would rarely let me handle him and when he did he would always hiss loudly... in fact, he would hiss whenever I approached his tank.  Anyway, I opened his door once and he just lunged.  He caught me on the meaty part of of my palm.  The actual bite was strange because I don't remember feeling it ...  however, I was wiping the blood off afterword ( a lot of  blood) and felt pain shooting through my hand.   Turns out the tip of one of his "fangs" broke off in my hand.  I had the pleasure of digging it out which was extremely painful.


----------



## crpy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamburglar said:


> I got nailed by about a six foot albino burmese once..  He was a mean, fiesty one.  He would rarely let me handle him and when he did he would always hiss loudly... in fact, he would hiss whenever I approached his tank.  Anyway, I opened his door once and he just lunged.  He caught me on the meaty part of of my palm.  The actual bite was strange because I don't remember feeling it ...  however, I was wiping the blood off afterword ( a lot of  blood) and felt pain shooting through my hand.   Turns out the tip of one of his "fangs" broke off in my hand.  I had the pleasure of digging it out which was extremely painful.


Sounds more like an African rock, sheesh, or as we say "A-fricken rock"


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, it was strange because he wasn't like that in the beginning...  He gradually progressed to the dark side even tho I handled him regularly.  

He definately was crazy... back in my youth I would feed him small live rats.  He missed a strike on one which caused the rat to sort of jump over him a bit and land between him and the glass.  I personally watched him kill it by pressing it up against the glass door on his tank.  He never coiled around it.. just pushed.  Then he went back to normal and enjoyed his meal.    I have never seen another snake do that..  I miss that snake...


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Aug 29, 2008)

In my group of friends and at school I am known as the animal guy, at
last count, I had just about 40 different animals at one time, but I have been keeping animals since I was 5, almost 13 years. But I had a friend who was trying to get rid of about a 4 year old red iguana, I said I would take her, when I went to pick her up from the house she was laying on a curtain rod, she didnt want to leave, when I grabbed her she dug every claw into my forearm, wrist, and hand. I have several scars from her. And recentley I was at my local snake shop helping out, and they had a burm hybrid, they had just recieved her, and didnt know too much about her temperment, she was about 7 feet long and very pretty, so I decided to take her out, big mistake! As soon as I attempted to reach in, she tagged me right below the elbow, and began coiling, we plied her off with a hook, I have  about 20 lacerations some very deep, but I am opposed to stitches, I am now a walking advertisement for butterfly bandages!


----------



## spartybassoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Not nearly as exciting as any of these stories, but my veiled chameleon will bite me any chance he gets, and he likes to bite and rip.  It usually leaves my skin hanging in strips and blood dripping from my hands.  So far, only a couple of faint scars on my fingers.  Also, whenever he walks on my bare arm, I inevitably have very long scratches and puncture wounds from his sharp claws.  I love him, though, he's just not a cuddle bug

One of the worst times, though, was when I was hand feeding him and my fingers got too close.  He sniped a roach off my finger, but his tongue stuck to my flesh and he pulled himself over to literally chew the roach of my fingertip.  That was pretty painful, with all those sharp little teeth!


----------



## ZooRex (Aug 29, 2008)

Worst bite in eight years of keeping exotics was from my pac-man frog. I made the mistake of holding a cricket for him and before you know it he's attatched to my thumb for 30min, with me yelping in pain. Man, you'd never know how strong they're jaws are untill you expirience it first hand (literally).

Then there was the Tokay in my 7th grade home room that tore the latex glove I was wearing in half. I was fine, but still a bit freaked out.

After working for a year in a PetStore, the only injuries I recived were from 1: cuorious kittens and sexist parrots. Some days I'd come home all scratched nd chewed up only cause I had litterbox duty and they wanted to see if Buddy the Amazon liked me...the answer was no.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 30, 2008)

Talk is cheap...post scar pics people!!!!


----------



## crpy (Aug 30, 2008)

good idea


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 30, 2008)

crpy said:


> good idea


Then you first threadstarter!
;P


----------



## crpy (Aug 31, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Then you first threadstarter!
> ;P


lol, I dont have a camera but I will go to my friend who takes pics of my necklaces (for sale btw ) and get him to take some.
Allot of the scars from the colubrid bites are real light. The monitor scratches should come out.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 31, 2008)

My friend's 4-ft boa bit me in the face once....not fun!  I was okay, though.  It bled.

I also got bitten by a baby alligator once, but that didn't do much damage.  It hurt though, and bled a bit.  

My worst stories come from horses.  I was a poor kid, but I could ride.  I didn't own a horse, so I was often put on horses that nobody else would ride...some were quite dangerous.  I also worked with Grand Prix Dressage horses (that can be pretty edgy) and some top level event horses (which are much MORE edgy).  Here are some of the best stories:

Denny, my former trainer's 6 month old weanling stud colt spooked and ran past me through a gate, knocking me into the fence, which stunned me into dropping the lead rope.  He then kicked me in the right hand, which was pretty freakin painful.  An x-ray three days later showed 11 breaks in my hand.  

Nacho, my crazy Swedish Warmblood mare was very VERY oversensitive and was prone to spazzing out when unexpected things happened.  She wasn't mean at all, she was just unpredictable in her fear.  Someone opened the doors on the indoor arena while I was riding her and she reared and flipped over on me,  I SORT OF got out of the way, or I probably woulda broken my hip (she did break the tree of the saddle).  She did land on the upper part of my femur, though, and thankfully didn't break anything.  She dislocated my hip, though, which was INCREDIBLE pain.  I was up walking again in 10 or 15 minutes and worked the rest of the day.  The next day, however, my hip down to my knee was AMAZING colors of red and blue.  

I had a 1500lb Westphalian gelding take a step backwards while I was walking behind him and he crushed my foot.  I tore off my boot and KNEW my foot was broken, but my boss just kinda shrugged it off and told me to keep working, which I did.  The next day, the VET x-rayed it for me and I had at least 4 broken bones.  It healed fine on its own, though, and I didn't miss any work.

I was getting a 17 hand warmblood gelding ready for work once and someone climbed up into the hay loft and he spooked, while I was brushing his tail.  I wasn't standing directly behind him, but somehow he still managed to kick the hell out of my thigh.  I slammed into the wall on the back side of the wash rack and cut my elbow on the water faucet.  I still have a dent in my muscle from that kick.  Again, I didn't miss any work, and finished getting the horse ready...

Oh, here's another Nacho one: I was riding her on a cold day in an outdoor covered arena.  It was kinda windy, and a gust blew some paper which spooked Nacho and got her started panicking.  In my efforts to calm her down, I freaked her out more and she started bucking.  I got slammed into a pole while I was hanging off of her and cracked my helmet.  Thankfully I was wearing a helmet or I'd probably be a vegetable.  I think I had a concussion anyway.

When I was working for Phyllis Dawson (teamwindchase.com), Phyllis put me on a big mare that I liked a WHOLE LOT (I forget her name) but she was pretty edgy and HATED horse flies in an extreme sense.  I was assigned to exercise this horse out in the big field and do trot sets.  While I was out there, we were marauded by horse flies and that mare bucked like crazy the whole time.  Turns out, Phyllis had been watching the whole time...I guess she was trying to see what I was capable of.  lol  She told me later that she was surprised I didn't get bucked off.  I tell you what, though, there's NO WAY I am gonna fall off of a $50,000+ event horse out in the freaking open.  

I got caught in a stirrup once and my shoulder got stepped on.  Ouch.



Now you know why I don't ride horses anymore.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 31, 2008)

I still have facial scars from getting nailed in the face by a 12-foot Retic, but by far the most painful, most bloody and "the-one-I-would-least-want-to-repeat" reptile bite I've ever had...non-venomous at least-came from a hungry 6 1/2-foot female Emerald Tree Boa, who overshot the tongs with the dead rat and got my hand, right in between the thumb and forefinger, with those God-awful switchblade teeth those things have, then began wrapping around my arm and constricting(which probably acted like a tourniquet and kept me from bleeding to death).  I could feel and hear the teeth scraping on bone.  I had to pour white vinegar in her mouth to get her let go(it works, and it's harmless to the snake-keep it handy if you've got large constrictors).  I was fortunately able to keep my cool and not try to pull the snake off, or jerk my hand back when my brain registered that I was gonna take a "hit", otherwise it would have been much worse, but it still took me nearly an hour to finally get the bleeding under control.  It took about two weeks before I could fully extend my fingers on that hand.  The scars are still there, but they're more or less hidden now in the wrinkles of skin where my thumb bends.  I still cannot fully extend the ring finger on my left hand, though, from a Copperhead bite I got when I was nine, so that's my longest-standing reptile-bite "side effect".

pitbulllady


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 31, 2008)

pitbulllady said:


> I still have facial scars from getting nailed in the face by a 12-foot Retic, but by far the most painful, most bloody and "the-one-I-would-least-want-to-repeat" reptile bite I've ever had...non-venomous at least-came from a hungry 6 1/2-foot female Emerald Tree Boa, who overshot the tongs with the dead rat and got my hand, right in between the thumb and forefinger, with those God-awful switchblade teeth those things have, then began wrapping around my arm and constricting(which probably acted like a tourniquet and kept me from bleeding to death).  I could feel and hear the teeth scraping on bone.  I had to pour white vinegar in her mouth to get her let go(it works, and it's harmless to the snake-keep it handy if you've got large constrictors).  I was fortunately able to keep my cool and not try to pull the snake off, or jerk my hand back when my brain registered that I was gonna take a "hit", otherwise it would have been much worse, but it still took me nearly an hour to finally get the bleeding under control.  It took about two weeks before I could fully extend my fingers on that hand.  The scars are still there, but they're more or less hidden now in the wrinkles of skin where my thumb bends.  I still cannot fully extend the ring finger on my left hand, though, from a Copperhead bite I got when I was nine, so that's my longest-standing reptile-bite "side effect".
> 
> pitbulllady


Thats one reason i wont keep retics or rock pythons I hate those teeth


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 1, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Thats one reason i wont keep retics or rock pythons I hate those teeth


Retic and Rock Python teeth are no worse than Burm teeth, and they all pale in comparison to GTP or ETB teeth.  Those things have teeth comparable to a Sand Tiger Shark's teeth, extremely long, sharp and curved.  They're designed to snag flying birds right out of mid-air, penetrating through feathers.  The 12-foot Retic that bit me in the face didn't hurt as bad, or result in near as much bleeding, as that ETB that grabbed my hand!

Still, the worst animal bite I've received, from a non-venomous animal, anyway, came from a MOUSE-yes, a mouse!  It nailed my left index finger and actually bit deep enough to sever the artery and the lymph node in my finger.  My forearm swelled to over three times size and I had to go to the ER to get the bleeding stopped. They were giving me Lasix IV to control swelling.  In spite of being put on antibiotics, it still got infected, and it took over two weeks to get that under control.  I've got a pretty high pain tolerance; I find tattoos relaxing and I had my badly broken foot set without pain killers because narcotics make me puke and I can deal with pain a lot better than I can deal with dry heaves, but that mouse bite cost me a lot of hours of sleep!  Looking back, I believe it actually hurt worse than the Copperhead bite.  I don't know if it was due to the mechanics of rodent teeth-they are like ax blades in miniature after all-or something in the mouse's saliva-but that was something I absolutely do not want to repeat!  Frozen/thawed is the way to go!

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Sep 1, 2008)

PBL= Ok, I know now I am not worthy to stand in your shadow. lol:worship: :worship: 
Good to know about the vinegar


KATY= Holy cwap, you girls are just plain nuts. My sister had horses and got more injuries from them, broken bones, concussions and lacerations. Rolled on stepped on bitten and more cripes. Yet she loved them sooo much, wth. not to mention THE MONEY ,whew lol.

I worked horses and got kicked and bitten so much Im over it (except I may be working as a stable hand cause I need the money but thats just labor)


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 1, 2008)

crpy said:


> PBL= Ok, I know now I am not worthy to stand in your shadow. lol:worship: :worship:
> Good to know about the vinegar
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the norm for people who work with horses!  My sister has horses, and she's been to the ER more times than I can count because of them, yet she's terrified of a snake and cannot comprehend how I can stand to keep them!  Horses actually kill more people per year in the US than dogs and snakes combined, yet you never read in the paper about a horse killing anyone.  I'm not talking about people getting killed when falling off a horse, either, but people being killed due to the direct actions of the horse-kicks, stomps, bites.  I grew up on a farm, and went through that inevitable adolescent girl phase of being obsessed with horses, and my father and grandfather, who grew up in a time when horses and mules were an absolute necessity, could not fathom why anyone would want a horse when they didn't HAVE to have a horse, as in they had other means of transportation/farm work.  They constantly drilled into my head how unpredictable and potentially dangerous these animals were, though of course they relented and got me a horse when I was 12.  It only took one bad fall, though, to make me realize that they were right, and that a puny human really didn't didn't stand a chance against a 1,200-lb. animal if that animal decided to be uncooperative.  It's not like a venomous snake that you can control with Midwest tongs, or a dog you can put a choke collar or catch pole on, or a hot scorpion you can pick up with forceps, after all.

pitbulllady


----------



## crpy (Sep 1, 2008)

lol, well stated.


----------



## PsychoSpider (Sep 1, 2008)

My friend got kicked in the face once and he got his cheekbone crushed and got blinded still likes horses to this day.


----------



## equuskat (Sep 1, 2008)

I still like horses, I just quit riding the serious nut bags.  I haven't had a single injury in over 2 years!


----------



## JohnEDove (Sep 1, 2008)

Aw come on, you cannot compare Mammalian bites to Reptilian bites. I have been nailed by horses to wild hogs and they were much worse than any non-venomous reptile bites.
To get back on topic, for me the worst reptile bite I have ever had would be a toss up between a 6 ft Nile monitor that ruined a pair of insulated coveralls and the first reptile bite I ever got which was from a Northern Copperhead. Though the Nile scored no points for actual physical damage it would have taken quite a chunk had I not been wearing the heavy coveralls. The Copperhead caused a good bit of swelling and made me feel like …. for a week or so.


----------



## crpy (Sep 2, 2008)

JohnEDove said:


> 6 ft Nile monitor that ruined a pair of insulated coveralls and the first reptile bite I ever got which was from a Northern Copperhead.


LOL, Reptiles have ruined.....err.. made me soil my clothes as well

I got tagged by a copperhead in 77 or 78 in Alief Texas, I had to spend three days in the hospital for "observation" on a dry bite.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 2, 2008)

40+ treeboas sitting in the same room with me as I type and narely a scar from any of them...lucky I guess.

But then again, this is worth my blood anyhow.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 2, 2008)

...ok, I lied.  I do get the occasional love taps.  But nothing serious.


----------



## crpy (Sep 2, 2008)

lol,dude ,you need to see a dermatologist, whew.

Reminds of my chondro days.....nasty buggers. never got tagged...too quick..heh heh


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 2, 2008)

crpy said:


> Reminds of my chondro days.....nasty buggers. never got tagged...too quick..heh heh


Oh really speedy, tell that to the Croc Monitor...
:clap:


----------



## crpy (Sep 2, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Oh really speedy, tell that to the Croc Monitor...
> :clap:


eerr uumm...oh, I did catch him in mid air, heh heh


----------



## Fluke (Sep 3, 2008)

I own a Blue and Gold Macaw and damn he can bite! As most large birds are they like only a handful of people and picking one out of them to like a lot. Well I am that one person. Zaz loves me but he can still bite the crap out of me sometimes. Its mainly out of excitement, he is just being overbearing and doesn't really know what he is doing. Usually I can tell when he is about to do it so I just leave him alone


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 3, 2008)

For the time being I have been really lucky not to have been biting by any of my animals

Right now I have

0.0.1 Ball python
0.0.1 King snake
0.0.1 Brazilian Rainbow boa
0.0.1 Boa constrictor

Out of the four of these the top two I think might get bit by first is either my king snake 

(because when i was  first giving this 2+ feet snake it would try to bite my hand through the cage but since being fed it has seemed to calm down. However, looks are decieving so I'm thinking He'll be calm until I go to reach my hand in there to take him out and take pictures/measure him)

Or it maybe my Brazilian rainbow boa that might end up tagging me by accident because its very quick and its feeding response turns on so fast you would think it stayed on forever. so I can see him tagging me if I was to start pre - killed feeding with tongs.

Regardless of which ones tag me first since I have never been biting by anything I hope they all get out of their systems while at these small sizes.

Well my ball python isnt small at all thats why he/she gets fed inside its tank. but it has never bit me at all so what this tells me is that not all snakes will associate the cage  opening with being fed no matter how many weeks/months/ years you feed your animals within their enclosures. 

Some species of snakes just automatically go into feeding/defense mode when people  get them trapped/cornered in their homes..which sounds normal to me. as  any animal/person might do

Am I the only one who thinks the bumpy ridges on the upper and lower "lips" of brazilian rainbow boas kind of have that skeleton look to them


----------



## crpy (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL, the heat sensors do look like skull teeth if you think about it 

Just dont pull back when you do get tagged. lol


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 3, 2008)

crpy said:


> LOL, the heat sensors do look like skull teeth if you think about it
> 
> Just dont pull back when you do get tagged. lol


Those are heat sensors?....I thought heat sensors looked like "holes" those arent even open...or are they?...


----------



## crpy (Sep 3, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> Those are heat sensors?....I thought heat sensors looked like "holes" those arent even open...or are they?...


Yep they are,  and even though your spp. are not as arboreal as say chondros, they it helps more in prey detection. Thats why when I am switching snakes from live to dead prey , I heat the dead mouse/rat and it helps facilitate the transition.


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 3, 2008)

crpy said:


> Yep they are,  and even though your spp. are not as arboreal as say chondros, they it helps more in prey detection. Thats why when I am switching snakes from live to dead prey , I heat the dead mouse/rat and it helps facilitate the transition.


Well today I got tagged for the first time and I'd like to thank CRPY for jinxing me lol :clap: :clap: (just kiddin)

This is  how it happened today I got my two baby BCIs a female and the male.

The female was  really laid back didnt give me any hassle at all except the normal coiling back as if to  strike but just got frightended.

The male I wasnt so lucky with, I took the male out the bag all  excited not remembering that even though these snakes are normally docile some will  be nippy as  babies and may strike. 


Not using common sense for a quick second shame:   ) I just pulled him all the way out the bag he was in. beautiful snake I must admit but he was in no mood to be bothered. he struck at me three times while being held and  got me one time on my closet digit to  my thumb.

I resisted the jerking back argue and just let him bite me so he bit then let go. of course this shocked me more than anything else (the fact that he bit me then kept striking. so I set him down in the box he came in quickly went and got a catch up and an enclosure to put him in. before i actually put him in the enclosure, while he was in the box  he striked repeatedly (hopefully with  daily handling he'll be as calm as my other boa because boy is he/she an angel). I'm going to name him K.S.A.(Which stands for Kahl Strain Albino)

Here is my new male that bit me; even though he bit me he is still a beautiful one:


----------



## crpy (Sep 3, 2008)

Lmao, sorry about the bite but......thanks for adding to my thread, lol


----------



## johnharper (Sep 3, 2008)

I got tagged by a half grown jungle carpet python during feeding time once. I dropped the feeder in with her and I thought I had my hands far enough with the tongs well the mice bumped the snakes tail she got me good between my thumb on my and my index finger on that soft part of skin that we all have lol. I bled a little but as soon as she grabbed my hand she released me was not as bad as I thought it would be I didn't let a high pitch battle cry out like some do all I could do was stay calm.

John


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 3, 2008)

crpy said:


> Lmao, sorry about the bite but......thanks for adding to my thread, lol


I see  what this is CRPY, it was a scam to get me to add to your thread  hahha......Well I can say im sure there is more bites to come....


----------



## crpy (Sep 3, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> I see  what this is CRPY, it was a scam to get me to add to your thread  hahha......Well I can say im sure there is more bites to come....


Statistics say 120 people are the victim of a scam every 10 minutes, lol,..I should be a tele-marketer


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 4, 2008)

crpy said:


> Statistics say 120 people are the victim of a scam every 10 minutes, lol,..I should be a tele-marketer


and I should be the person who hangs up on you lol....What else ya got for me? LoL


----------



## Will Hunting (Sep 4, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> and I should be the person who hangs up on you lol....What else ya got for me? LoL


A brand new, state of the art vacuum cleaner!


----------



## crpy (Sep 4, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> and I should be the person who hangs up on you lol....What else ya got for me? LoL


Well THATS NOT ALL, if you act now and pinch your snakes tail while petting his nose, YOU will get ANOTHER POST on CPRY"S BITE THREAD 
Hows that, lol


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 4, 2008)

crpy said:


> Well THATS NOT ALL, if you act now and pinch your snakes tail while petting his nose, YOU will get ANOTHER POST on CPRY"S BITE THREAD
> Hows that, lol


Oh my god!!!! oh my gawd!! Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## crpy (Sep 4, 2008)

ballpython2 said:


> Oh my god!!!! oh my gawd!! Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## bamato (Sep 5, 2008)

To add to the thread, I've use to have red-tail boa, a big girl, that didn't like being misted.  Long story short, I was working broken off teeth out of my hand for the next few weeks.  I still have a few imbedded in my fingers that never came out.  There is something about reptile bites and how they never stop bleeding it seems....

I have two monster burmese, but they are gentle giants most of the time, and give you lots of warning before they strike.  But I've had some close calls where I've been mistaken for a nice juicy rabbit.  And when a 14 ft burmese that weighs close to 100 lbs is lashing towards your face at 90 mph mouth gaping open and all, you squirt a little....


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 5, 2008)

*question...*

When snakes break off their teeth, how quickly do they grow back? Are they able to eat ok still?


----------



## crpy (Sep 5, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> When snakes break off their teeth, how quickly do they grow back? Are they able to eat ok still?


They have several rows of re-curved teeth and they often come out when they grab prey. So they are able to still eat and the teeth will grow back (polypydont) but Im not sure of the length of time but not that long.


----------



## thomas22 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would have to say my most painful bite was by an Agkistrodon p.piscavorus. i had a large female give birth to 16 young so hooked her out of her enclosure and proceded to to hook out the babies. Whie reaching in to remove the water bowl i found out that she had 17 babies and received two swift bites to the top of my right hand at the pinkie knuckel. almost immediatly i felt the burning and pounding of the venom stomp its way up my hand. within 10min my hand was completly swollen 2x its size from the finger tips to the wrist. half hour later the sweling was up to my elbow and continueing to stomp its way up the rest of my arm. by the 2 hour mark my hand was purple and excruciatingly painful. by 3 hours i couldnt lift my hand past heart level because the lymphnodes in my armpit were so swollen and it hurt to do so so bad it felt like i was being stabbed slowly in my armpit with the eraser side of a pencil. at the 6 hour mark my fiance was pleading with me to go to the hostpital. ive have been bit several time by copperheads and knew that a cottonmouth was much more serious btu still didnt wanna go.  i went  as oon as the doctor heard i was bitten by a venomous snake he gave me a lecture on not to mess with venomous reptiles "they can kill you". he called a toxicologist and and was told to preform a pocket pressure test and to start me on anibiotics. i told him a PPT was not needed and that under no circumstance was i getting a fasciatomy. he said the venom was starting to spread rapidly and that my nervous system would be shutting down very soon. that was when i told him that i was fine and decided to check myself out of the ER. cottonmouths dont have a neurotoxic venom it hemotoxic and there for can shut down my central nervous system. he had no clue what to do in the event of a snake bite even after i told him the latin and common names and what type of venom they possess and what symptoms can/will appear and who to call for more info if needed. and his words exactly "poison control dont know their asses from a whole in the ground,theyll just complicate things more." so i went home took some tylenol and benedryle and tried to get some sleep but that wasnt happening. the symptoms,bruising and swelling went down by the end of a two week period and im still brreathing and as far as i can tell my heart is still beating also. my hand is fine but seems to get stiff from time to time. and its been about 9 months since the bite happened. could have been much worse though. i was more than lucky this sp is pretty hot.


----------



## bamato (Sep 5, 2008)

She was eating again in a week no problems.  Although I do feel bad calling her "toofless" for that few days.  My wife and I had to laugh about it.  

But most boa's, pythons, and collubrids can replace teeth in no time.  It happens all the time when they attack prey.  It's to my understanding though that "hot" herps such as those from the Viperdae (sp?) family have a much harder time replacing broken fangs.  I've had friends that have had rattlesnakes break off both their fangs trying to take down prey that was too much for them (I wasn't condoning it) and they wouldn't eat for weeks a few months and ended up dying.  Now whether their fangs didn't grow back or they didnt function correctly again, the point is it hurt the snake.  Anybody else want to chime in on that one.


----------



## bamato (Sep 5, 2008)

thomas22 said:


> i would have to say my most painful bite was by an Agkistrodon p.piscavorus. i had a large female give birth to 16 young so hooked her out of her enclosure and proceded to to hook out the babies. Whie reaching in to remove the water bowl i found out that she had 17 babies and received two swift bites to the top of my right hand at the pinkie knuckel. almost immediatly i felt the burning and pounding of the venom stomp its way up my hand. within 10min my hand was completly swollen 2x its size from the finger tips to the wrist. half hour later the sweling was up to my elbow and continueing to stomp its way up the rest of my arm. by the 2 hour mark my hand was purple and excruciatingly painful. by 3 hours i couldnt lift my hand past heart level because the lymphnodes in my armpit were so swollen and it hurt to do so so bad it felt like i was being stabbed slowly in my armpit with the eraser side of a pencil. at the 6 hour mark my fiance was pleading with me to go to the hostpital. ive have been bit several time by copperheads and knew that a cottonmouth was much more serious btu still didnt wanna go.  i went  as oon as the doctor heard i was bitten by a venomous snake he gave me a lecture on not to mess with venomous reptiles "they can kill you". he called a toxicologist and and was told to preform a pocket pressure test and to start me on anibiotics. i told him a PPT was not needed and that under no circumstance was i getting a fasciatomy. he said the venom was starting to spread rapidly and that my nervous system would be shutting down very soon. that was when i told him that i was fine and decided to check myself out of the ER. cottonmouths dont have a neurotoxic venom it hemotoxic and there for can shut down my central nervous system. he had no clue what to do in the event of a snake bite even after i told him the latin and common names and what type of venom they possess and what symptoms can/will appear and who to call for more info if needed. and his words exactly "poison control dont know their asses from a whole in the ground,theyll just complicate things more." so i went home took some tylenol and benedryle and tried to get some sleep but that wasnt happening. the symptoms,bruising and swelling went down by the end of a two week period and im still brreathing and as far as i can tell my heart is still beating also. my hand is fine but seems to get stiff from time to time. and its been about 9 months since the bite happened. could have been much worse though. i was more than lucky this sp is pretty hot.


All I can say..... my god.  You handled that situation much differently than I would have.  I've been around hot herps for a while.  Never had the pleasure of being bitten by one.  But I have to say I respect your ability to remain calm and think things through when you were in such utter pain.  I cannot say that I would even be coherent enough to be so intelligent.  I probably would have looked elsewhere for medical help, but most people don't have six hospitals in their city.  But kudos to you, I hope there aren't any long term effects you're still putting up with.  I would have been scared to death......


----------



## crpy (Sep 5, 2008)

bamato said:


> She was eating again in a week no problems.  Although I do feel bad calling her "toofless" for that few days.  My wife and I had to laugh about it.
> 
> But most boa's, pythons, and collubrids can replace teeth in no time.  It happens all the time when they attack prey.  It's to my understanding though that "hot" herps such as those from the Viperdae (sp?) family have a much harder time replacing broken fangs.  I've had friends that have had rattlesnakes break off both their fangs trying to take down prey that was too much for them (I wasn't condoning it) and they wouldn't eat for weeks a few months and ended up dying.  Now whether their fangs didn't grow back or they didnt function correctly again, the point is it hurt the snake.  Anybody else want to chime in on that one.


Crotalids usually have a couple sets of fangs, no eating for a few weeks after a large prey item is the norm. It sounds like the snake was probably harassed enough to die of other complications.


----------



## thomas22 (Sep 5, 2008)

bamato said:


> She was eating again in a week no problems.  Although I do feel bad calling her "toofless" for that few days.  My wife and I had to laugh about it.
> 
> But most boa's, pythons, and collubrids can replace teeth in no time.  It happens all the time when they attack prey.  It's to my understanding though that "hot" herps such as those from the Viperdae (sp?) family have a much harder time replacing broken fangs.  I've had friends that have had rattlesnakes break off both their fangs trying to take down prey that was too much for them (I wasn't condoning it) and they wouldn't eat for weeks a few months and ended up dying.  Now whether their fangs didn't grow back or they didnt function correctly again, the point is it hurt the snake.  Anybody else want to chime in on that one.


all hots be it viperidea or elapidea can replace teeth and or fangs as need a lot of rattlesnakes have been known to have two and even three fangs in the same place. either way they shed their fangs often to either replace broken or worn out dull fangs. and can have a new fang in the place of a broken one in the matter of just a couple days.


----------



## bamato (Sep 5, 2008)

crpy said:


> Crotalids usually have a couple sets of fangs, no eating for a few weeks after a large prey item is the norm. It sounds like the snake was probably harassed enough to die of other complications.


Could easily be the case.  99% of venomous reptiles are illegal here in AZ, and one of the people whose reptile shop I would frequent use to keep them illegally in his apartment, and in my opinion he kept them for entertainment purposes.  Needless to say I don't speak to him anymore.  The animals had pretty poor living standards.  He's had everything from local rattlers to black mambas in that apartment.  And either he would sell them or they would "die from importing".  The good thing is though within the last few years I've heard fish and game has gotten their hands on him.  People get what they deserve.


----------



## bamato (Sep 5, 2008)

thomas22 said:


> all hots be it viperidea or elapidea can replace teeth and or fangs as need a lot of rattlesnakes have been known to have two and even three fangs in the same place. either way they shed their fangs often to either replace broken or worn out dull fangs. and can have a new fang in the place of a broken one in the matter of just a couple days.


I stand corrected!   Thanks guys!  I need to find some better sources! lol


----------



## crpy (Sep 5, 2008)

bamato said:


> Could easily be the case.  99% of venomous reptiles are illegal here in AZ, and one of the people whose reptile shop I would frequent use to keep them illegally in his apartment, and in my opinion he kept them for entertainment purposes.  Needless to say I don't speak to him anymore.  The animals had pretty poor living standards.  He's had everything from local rattlers to black mambas in that apartment.  And either he would sell them or they would "die from importing".  The good thing is though within the last few years I've heard fish and game has gotten their hands on him.  People get what they deserve.


.......Karma


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 5, 2008)

Crpy's story of the crocodile monitor is pretty bad. that must have hurt.  I have actually seen one that was tame. my friend held it and i got to pet him. they really are bautiful reptiles.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Sep 5, 2008)

i've only been bitten by hatchling corns, and once by my yearling corn. no big deal, most of the times i didn't even feel them... 
oh, and a few weeks ago, my female mali uromastyx bit me. But they don't have teeth, i guess... it hurt a tiny bit, but no big deal. 
then again, i'm not one to mess with anything i wouldn't want to get bitten by...


----------



## crpy (Sep 5, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> i've only been bitten by hatchling corns, and once by my yearling corn. no big deal, most of the times i didn't even feel them...
> oh, and a few weeks ago, my female mali uromastyx bit me. But they don't have teeth, i guess... it hurt a tiny bit, but no big deal.
> then again, i'm not one to mess with anything i wouldn't want to get bitten by...


You reminded me, what about rabbits, do you have rabbits. I got the snot bit out of me by a big buck, yowie

Oh, malis have teeth


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Sep 6, 2008)

crpy said:


> You reminded me, what about rabbits, do you have rabbits. I got the snot bit out of me by a big buck, yowie
> 
> Oh, malis have teeth


oh, yeah. i've been bitten by a rabbit before. Zoe thought she was a vampire. I swear she enjoyed biting my neck and drawing blood... gorgeous california white. I think she ended up in the tummy of a burm. 

malis have teeth? Sure didn't feel like there were any! She bit me long and hard, i was almost worried about a bruise, even though it didn't hurt... 

of all the animal bites i've had, i've had one bad cat bite, a few bad mouse bites, and a bad cockatiel bite. The tiels liked to go for the area right next to the fingernail, which really hurt... mice dig their teeth in deep, and leave a tiny bruise... and the one bad cat bite i got went straight through my thumb nail. 
Still, nothing compared to most of what I've read here!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, my Red eared slider turtle has bitten me countless times.
She has broken my nose once, and givin me a scar on my cheek.


----------



## crpy (Sep 6, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Well, my Red eared slider turtle has bitten me countless times.
> She has broken my nose once, and givin me a scar on my cheek.


Alright, this obviously solicited the question lol, uummm, how did your turtle break your nose:?


----------



## dairy (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not a herp guy, but I kept a Garter snake for a summer when I was younger. Long story short she got stuck to a piece of tape. Not a happy snake  While removing the tape she popped her head free from my hand and latched onto my left index finger. She chewed for all she was worth for 15 or 20 seconds, leaving 2 pinprick holes in my finger. I had two tiny scars that lasted a couple of years. Not quite a mauling from a monitor, but my only herp bite.


----------



## ballpython2 (Sep 7, 2008)

thomas22 said:


> i would have to say my most painful bite was by an Agkistrodon p.piscavorus. i had a large female give birth to 16 young so hooked her out of her enclosure and proceded to to hook out the babies. Whie reaching in to remove the water bowl i found out that she had 17 babies and received two swift bites to the top of my right hand at the pinkie knuckel. almost immediatly i felt the burning and pounding of the venom stomp its way up my hand. within 10min my hand was completly swollen 2x its size from the finger tips to the wrist. half hour later the sweling was up to my elbow and continueing to stomp its way up the rest of my arm. by the 2 hour mark my hand was purple and excruciatingly painful. by 3 hours i couldnt lift my hand past heart level because the lymphnodes in my armpit were so swollen and it hurt to do so so bad it felt like i was being stabbed slowly in my armpit with the eraser side of a pencil. at the 6 hour mark my fiance was pleading with me to go to the hostpital. ive have been bit several time by copperheads and knew that a cottonmouth was much more serious btu still didnt wanna go.  i went  as oon as the doctor heard i was bitten by a venomous snake he gave me a lecture on not to mess with venomous reptiles "they can kill you". he called a toxicologist and and was told to preform a pocket pressure test and to start me on anibiotics. i told him a PPT was not needed and that under no circumstance was i getting a fasciatomy. he said the venom was starting to spread rapidly and that my nervous system would be shutting down very soon. that was when i told him that i was fine and decided to check myself out of the ER. cottonmouths dont have a neurotoxic venom it hemotoxic and there for can shut down my central nervous system. he had no clue what to do in the event of a snake bite even after i told him the latin and common names and what type of venom they possess and what symptoms can/will appear and who to call for more info if needed. and his words exactly "poison control dont know their asses from a whole in the ground,theyll just complicate things more." so i went home took some tylenol and benedryle and tried to get some sleep but that wasnt happening. the symptoms,bruising and swelling went down by the end of a two week period and im still brreathing and as far as i can tell my heart is still beating also. my hand is fine but seems to get stiff from time to time. and its been about 9 months since the bite happened. could have been much worse though. i was more than lucky this sp is pretty hot.


I suck with scienific names what kind of animal is that? a snake or something?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 7, 2008)

Agkistrodon piscivorous is the scientific name for a venomous snake commonly called the cottonmouth or water moccasin.  Family viperidae.  Highly aquatic snake..."piscivorous" roughly translates to eats fish.  Common from Texas through the south east portion of the US.  This snake packs a punch and should not be messed with.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 14, 2008)

This was a close call I had today. I am always reading these horror stories about people being bitten and I am always like, "Wow I am glad I careful enough not to get bitten." Well today I was feeding my 4 foot female BP well my fiance was feeding her Aunt and Uncle were watching they wanted to see it eat and she dropped the rat out of the feeding tongs and I went to grab it with the tongs while she distracted it away from my hands well I leaned over a little too much and she struck at my face she almost got me to except I leaned back real quick and I lost my balance I was standing on a paint can. I fell backbard and cracked my head open on the shelf behind me.I'll tell you what it is not easy to stitch the back of your own head closed


----------



## crpy (Sep 14, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> This was a close call I had today. I am always reading these horror stories about people being bitten and I am always like, "Wow I am glad I careful enough not to get bitten." Well today I was feeding my 4 foot female BP well my fiance was feeding her Aunt and Uncle were watching they wanted to see it eat and she dropped the rat out of the feeding tongs and I went to grab it with the tongs while she distracted it away from my hands well I leaned over a little too much and she struck at my face she almost got me to except I leaned back real quick and I lost my balance I was standing on a paint can. I fell backbard and cracked my head open on the shelf behind me.I'll tell you what it is not easy to stitch the back of your own head closed


Ok, ow, but why do you have to stitch you head yourself man:?


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Cause I don't have insurance and I'm too cheap to go to the emergency room I used to be a certified paramedic but I let my certification lapse so I know what I'm doing Its just a lot more difficult when you need to use a mirror Its hard to see but here is a pic of my handy work its only 11 stitches Its nothing crazy but still


----------



## crpy (Sep 15, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Cause I don't have insurance and I'm too cheap to go to the emergency room I used to be a certified paramedic but I let my certification lapse so I know what I'm doing Its just a lot more difficult when you need to use a mirror Its hard to see but here is a pic of my handy work its only 11 stitches Its nothing crazy but still


Wow you are good dude lol, my bro does the same thing to the family members, hes a surgical tech in Houston.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Sep 15, 2008)

my BP almost got me the other day. It was only a few days after her last feeding, and she was already hungry. I knew it was time to move her up in prey size. I went to take her out so I could see how big around she was so I could determine what to feed her next, and she struck at me. So then I decided it would be better if I just stuck something in the enclosure to lift her hide up, and just peek at her without handling. so i took a cold metal knitting needle, stuck it in there, and she bit it. I figured she wouldn't bother with metal. weird. she ate a weanling rat the next day. 

oh, and my stupid kingsnake almost got me, too... I wasn't using tongs to feed her (I never do), and she just couldn't strike at the prey, she kept missing. One time she even almost bit herself because she missed. And she got close to me a few times. So I eventually grabbed the tongs, and she took it. Now I switched her to prekilled, because not only could she not strike at her prey, she had issues with wrapping and killing. Now I just toss in a dead mouse, and she takes it without me having to do zombie dances... makes me feel a lot safer, lol.


----------



## crpy (Sep 15, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> my BP almost got me the other day. It was only a few days after her last feeding, and she was already hungry. I knew it was time to move her up in prey size. I went to take her out so I could see how big around she was so I could determine what to feed her next, and she struck at me. So then I decided it would be better if I just stuck something in the enclosure to lift her hide up, and just peek at her without handling. so i took a cold metal knitting needle, stuck it in there, and she bit it. I figured she wouldn't bother with metal. weird. she ate a weanling rat the next day.
> 
> oh, and my stupid kingsnake almost got me, too... I wasn't using tongs to feed her (I never do), and she just couldn't strike at the prey, she kept missing. One time she even almost bit herself because she missed. And she got close to me a few times. So I eventually grabbed the tongs, and she took it. Now I switched her to prekilled, because not only could she not strike at her prey, she had issues with wrapping and killing. Now I just toss in a dead mouse, and she takes it without me having to do zombie dances... makes me feel a lot safer, lol.


Good deal, I ALWAYS feed pre-killed, its just better for captive snakes. A girl just gave me a L. getulus thats 28 inches and shes been feeding it live pinkys It could well eat mice so I gave it a thawed mouse. First time fed dead, downed it immediately.


----------

